# Entoblitz Texas 2007 - March 30th-April 1st - Brazoria Count



## yen_saw (Mar 6, 2007)

An entoblitz is where you select an area and catch all the bugs you can find within that area in order to determine what lives there. It will be fun, looks like a great place to find some grass mantis, stagmomantis sp. and ground mantis.

Following are the details

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

_Entoblitz Texas 2007_

South-Eastern Coastal Plain

When: March 30th-April 1st

Where: Nash Prairie, a unique pristine coastal prairie tract; along with the Palm Unit of the San Bernard National wildlife Refuge (SBNWR), the bottomland forest site at Dance Bayou Unit SBNWR, and the beach strand at Quintana Beach.

Base Camp: Quintana Beach County Park. There are bathroom and shower facilities, tent camp sites, laundry services, and barbeque pits. Check in will be at this location.

- Directions: from Houston: Take Hwy 288S to Freeport, until it dead ends. Turn right on FM 1495 and cross bridge. Turn left on CR 723 and follow for around 3mi until it dead ends. Turn right at entrance.

- Directions: from College Station: take Hwy 6 South towards Hempstead. Go under underpass for 290 and get onto Hwy 159 South. Follow Hwy 159 until Bellville, where you then make a sharp left to get onto Hwy 36 South. Take 36 South all they way to Freeport. When it dead ends it turns into Hwy 1495, which you follow over the bridge and then turn right on CR 723. Follow CR 723 until it dead-ends, and turn right into the park.

Useful links: http://www.brazoriacountyparks.com/Quintana/index.asp

----------------------

BioScience

Article: pp. 8–11 | PDF (7.94M)

http://www.bioone.org/perlserv/?request=re...PP%5D2.0.CO%3B2

Jewel in the Rough: Pristine Prairie on a Working Ranch

JEFFREY P. COHN

http://tinyurl.com/2e2q39&lt;http://tinyurl.com/2e2q39&gt;


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey i think i'm going down to Austin TX next month and my aunt says there are many bugs by her barn. So when i get there i will hunt


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

Interesting. Wonder if they do something like that around here?


----------

